# Getting my GED



## silentstorm (Feb 12, 2007)

It's been over 5 months since I last dropped out of getting it, and two years since I quit HS because of SA and other personal issues, but I've finallly got my butt in gear and am taking the GED test in March! I'm so happy I've figured out what to do with my life.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, SilentStorm! :boogie :boogie :boogie
If you need anything, let us know! :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way To GO!!


----------

